# Best combo for progressive metal/death metal



## ExousRulez (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey guys on my "new" amp search i'm looking at a small rack or a combo and iv'e posted a couple threads and posted some stuff but I would like to know how many 1x12 or 2x12 combos out there can handle heavy distortion for progressive metal and death metal and still have a good clean sound + effects loop.

For the budget ones the only ones that I have found are the randall t2c and peavey 6505+ 1x12. The randall looks MUCH better and I don't really like the 6505 sound from what iv'e heard.

Now for the expensive motherfuckers we got the mesa boogie mark iv combo which is like whagt 2000+$? Again I would like to know ALL the combo amps out there that can handle metal with an effects loop and a good clean channel. A rack with a small cabinet would work for me, although it would be hard to move around if I needed to and cost a shitload of money especially if I want a good poweramp as it seems mixing a tube pre with a solid state poweramp would probably sound like poo.


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Nov 22, 2011)

Too bad you dont like the peavey 6505+ combo, to me its your best bang for your buck...I love the sound and it has a decent clean channel as well...also loud as fuck too


----------



## ExousRulez (Nov 22, 2011)

FarBeyondMetal said:


> Too bad you dont like the peavey 6505+ combo, to me its your best bang for your buck...I love the sound and it has a decent clean channel as well...also loud as fuck too


 Well honestly one day I will own all 3 of the amps I mentioned  but for RIGHT NOW I think the 6505 has a very "core" sounding voicing and 90% of their endorsers suck nuts.

I don't get people saying that all death metal recording are recorded with 6505's when really basically NONE of the death metal bands I listen to have every used one in the studio, although live when they don't have the amps they use of course their gonna use the dual recs/6505's because thats what the industry is. I think people that say stuff like all death metal use 6505's don't actually listen to it and/or don't give a shit about that, like they don't know the difference between bring me the horizon and suffocation. 

Still I'd like suggestions from you guys on this forum, the best choice to me looks like the randall t2c or the mark iv.


----------



## TMM (Nov 22, 2011)

FWIW, this is a 5150 212 combo:

20111116 - Oni 8 - 5150 by TheMammonMachine on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

It's all what you make of it... I wouldn't call that too 'core'.

Also, if you do go the 5150 / 6505 combo route, do yourself a favor, and get the 212. The two amps (the 112 & 212) don't even sound like they're related. The 112 is in okay hi-gain, budget tube combo. The 212 sounds better than the heads. Different ball game.

That is definitely the way I'd recommend (5150 212). If you're really that convinced that it's not for you, the Yamaha T50C (50w) or T100C (100w) are also pretty damn awesome.


----------



## ExousRulez (Nov 22, 2011)

TMM said:


> FWIW, this is a 5150 212 combo:
> 
> 20111116 - Oni 8 - 5150 by TheMammonMachine on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> ...


 Ok thanks dude, but the 6505 2x12 cleans are suppose to suck right? ill be buying a g major 2 along with what amp I get so I got some effects and stuff.

Yamaha? Iv'e always seen them as crap for anything they make including guitars and I don't think those amps will handle "progressive death metal"  Oh and they are discontinued as far as im concerned. I don't like buying used gear.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 22, 2011)

I agree with the 5150/6505 2x12 combo. I would also recommend a Mesa F-50 or F-100, which both come in combo forms. They have some of Mesa's best cleans along with great distortion.

Buying used is a great way to go- it can really save you money.


----------



## jackblack (Nov 22, 2011)

Ampeg VH-140c combo?


----------



## ExousRulez (Nov 22, 2011)

jackblack said:


> Ampeg VH-140c combo?


 Well if I was getting a vh-140c i'd get it with a vader 2x12 because honestly the combos are UGLY and really hard to find. 

Dying fetus has the most brutal sound I have ever heard and if I could get THAT sound + good cleans I would be in heaven! Do these amps even have an effects loop?


----------



## TMM (Nov 22, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> Ok thanks dude, but the 6505 2x12 cleans are suppose to suck right? ill be buying a g major 2 along with what amp I get so I got some effects and stuff.
> 
> Yamaha? Iv'e always seen them as crap for anything they make including guitars and I don't think those amps will handle "progressive death metal"  Oh and they are discontinued as far as im concerned. I don't like buying used gear.



The cleans aren't on par with a Fender, Mesa, etc, but they're also not so bad as they're made out to be, IMO. They can be made better with fine-tuning the tube selections, etc.

I'd typically agree with you, re: Yamahas, but the T50/T100 aren't typical Yamahas. They were just made by Yamaha (Yamaha USA, no less), but the design is all Soldano. The circuit is actually almost identical to the SLO - I've confirmed this talking with Bill @ Soldano. And the cleans are incredible, very clear and articulate with a jazzy warmth. I have the T50, and I've been meaning to record something with the clean channel, just to show it off. It's currently my favorite amp. It also comes with a built-in, very nice spring reverb, which sounds awesome on the clean channel.

Don't think the Yamaha can handle death metal? This is the T50:
20111119 - Oni 8 - Yamaha T50 by TheMammonMachine on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Best part is that they lay waste to amps 2-3 times their price, and can be picked up for around the price of a 5150. Yes, they're a little more rare, but not impossible to find (I've had 2 in the last couple months), and the circuit is simple enough that techs won't have a problem working on it. Soldano will still work on them for you, too.


----------



## ExousRulez (Nov 22, 2011)

TMM said:


> The cleans aren't on par with a Fender, Mesa, etc, but they're also not so bad as they're made out to be, IMO. They can be made better with fine-tuning the tube selections, etc.
> 
> I'd typically agree with you, re: Yamahas, but the T50/T100 aren't typical Yamahas. They were just made by Yamaha (Yamaha USA, no less), but the design is all Soldano. The circuit is actually almost identical to the SLO - I've confirmed this talking with Bill @ Soldano. And the cleans are incredible, very clear and articulate with a jazzy warmth. I have the T50, and I've been meaning to record something with the clean channel, just to show it off. It's currently my favorite amp. It also comes with a built-in, very nice spring reverb, which sounds awesome on the clean channel.
> 
> ...


  That was heavy as FUCK!


----------



## Ishan (Nov 24, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> Well if I was getting a vh-140c i'd get it with a vader 2x12 because honestly the combos are UGLY and really hard to find.
> 
> Dying fetus has the most brutal sound I have ever heard and if I could get THAT sound + good cleans I would be in heaven! Do these amps even have an effects loop?



Ampeg VH were sold for their clean tone when they started making them (that's why they have a stereo chorus, hint hint!). So yea, you get brutal distortion AND good clean, SS reliability, and an effect loop.
You could check for some other Ampeg of that era, namely the VH and SS series of amps. I remember reading the SS150 was a really loud version of a VH140c without the chorus and twice the power rating (mono).


----------



## ZeeW (Nov 24, 2011)

Engl Raider - job done! Not sure how much they retail for in US, but I'm in the same position as you and I've just spent some time with a Raider and am ordering one soon.


----------



## ExousRulez (Nov 24, 2011)

ZeeW said:


> Engl Raider - job done! Not sure how much they retail for in US, but I'm in the same position as you and I've just spent some time with a Raider and am ordering one soon.


 How much gain do those have and what head is the sound closest to?


----------



## ZeeW (Nov 24, 2011)

They have a sh*t load of gain - nice and tight and lots of db's. I'm not good at describing tones, but I think the the Raider is a hybrid between the Blackmore and the Powerball II. Check out YouTube:



Gives you a rough idea - but as always not the best lol


----------



## ExousRulez (Nov 24, 2011)

ZeeW said:


> They have a sh*t load of gain - nice and tight and lots of db's. I'm not good at describing tones, but I think the the Raider is a hybrid between the Blackmore and the Powerball II. Check out YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> Gives you a rough idea - but as always not the best lol


 I hate those demos, the guys cant fucking dial in a amp to save their lives + they don't speak english


----------



## ZeeW (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah not the best demo - I'm fortunate I can understand a little German 

If you get the chance have a go with a Raider. Just for info I prefer a TS808 pushing the amp rather than using the mid boost on the amp. The noise gate is okay too.


----------



## Sikor (Nov 25, 2011)

If Raider is not enought, there is always Engl Sovereign! I like it a lot


----------



## brianmantia (Nov 25, 2011)

I use a 6505+ through a Fender M-80 4x12. if you run an EQ in your loop you can make that amp do basically whatever you want to do as far as sound goes. cant beat them for the price really.


----------



## asher (Nov 26, 2011)

FWIW I've seen Mark IV combos from as low as $900, and up to around $1.4k on the 'bay and in stores.


----------



## epsylon (Nov 30, 2011)

Carvin V3MC.


----------

